# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής 2013.

## nikoslarisa

Γεια σας παιδια..το βιντεακι μου ειναι απο σημερα 11-3-2013.τα ζευγαρια μου σιγα σιγα αρχιζουν να παιζουν κ να πανε στις φωλιες...ειναι εξωτερικη εκτροφη..εχω ενα χωρο οπου παω κ τα παρακολουθω..δυστιχως η καμερα δεν μας βοηθα πολυ.τα βιντεακια μου δεν ξερω αν καταφερω να τα καλυτερεψω μιας κ την καλη καμερα με το καλο ζουμ κ αναλυση δεν την υποστιριζει ο υπολ. μου  ::   θα κανω μια προσπαθεια φετος να σας δειχνω κομματια απο τις συμπεριφορες των πουλιων( στο ζευγαρωμα,στο ταισμα,κ.α),εχω κλεισει ωρες να τα βλεπω κ να μαθαινω απο αυτα για το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα!!!θελω να μεταφερω την τρελα μου σε οσους το θελουν  βλεποντας ελληνικα βιντεο κ οχι μονο τους ξενους εκτροφεις!!(ξεκινησα να βγαζω καρδερινες πριν 3 χρονια) Ευχαριστω κ ευχομαι καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχουνε ολοι μας...

----------


## serafeim

Καλη συνεχεια Νικολα!!!! Σε ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε πολλα βιντεο!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλη συνεχεια Νικο...  :winky: 
Ο Αλεξ. αν δει το θεμα αυτο θα μεινει....  ::

----------


## ninos

αυτα ειναι Νικο... μπραβο !!
στειλε μου την μαρκα / μοντελο της καμερας καθως κ την εκδοση των windoww, μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω, διοτι αξιζουν αυτες οι εικονες

----------


## nikoslarisa

εχω τα 7 κ η καμερα θελει Xp απο οσο μου ειπε ο αδερφος μου για να δουλεψει στον υπολ..αλλα εγω τα πληρωσα τα 7 κ δεν ξερω τι να κανω,χααχαχ.την εχω την καμερα 10χρ.ειναι μια τεραστια αλλα εχει καλο ζουμ κ δειχνει πολυ καθαρα....θα το ψαξω να δω τι λεει κ θα σου πω!!!ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!ο αλεξ ποιος ειναι?του αρεσουν οι καρδερινες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο Αλεξανδρος Καρακωνσταντακης.....
Απο την Κρητη....δες το θεμα του ....  :winky: 
Εχει και καναρινια αλλα και καρδερινες...
Πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα...  :Happy:  και εχει 125 σελιδες... καλο διαβασμα!!!  :winky: 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...tos-1920x1080)

Ειναι η πρωτη του προσπαθεια φετος, γι' αυτο πες του τιπς...  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αααααα..... νικο αν δεν ξερεις τον αλεξ δεν ξερεις κανεναν.....!!!!!!!!

*Η ζωή μέσα από την κλούβα (HD photos 1920x1080)*


δες εδω τι εχει φτιαξει ο ανθρωπος.........

*ευθυμη με προλαβες

----------


## nikoslarisa

ααααααααα νομιζα τον λενε Κωστα!!!ιχιχ..εχω  δει παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα...ειμαι τσακαλι....  :: 


(Τι μετριοφρων που ειμαι....  αχαχχααχα  :winky:  )

Χαχαχα.....αλο εδω και περα μετανομαζεται σε Κωστας....  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σας δωσω μια γευση απο εκτροφη καρδερινας balcanika 2012!!!



εδω θέλω να δω ποιος θα βρει την φωλια που ειναι

----------


## xarhs

:Humming Bird A:   απλα τελειο............. ενα με τη φυση

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπραβο Νικο. καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου Νικολα με τα ωραια σου!!!!!!! Τα καλυτερα ευχομαι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια..μεταλλαγμενα  μεταλλαγμενα αλλα δεν μπορω κ χωρις τα balcanika μου.τα αγαπω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο !!!! Με το καλό σου εύχομαι !!! Προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάτι με την κάμερα να το απολαύσουμε όλοι μας*

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ.θα προσπαθεισω..μακαρι να μπορεσω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχομαι κ σε σενα να ζευγαρωσουν οι καρδερινες σου κ να χαρουμε ολοι

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια κατασταση!! Νικο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## jk21

Mπραβο Νικολα ! καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια !!!

----------


## antoninio

> εχω τα 7 κ η καμερα θελει Xp απο οσο μου ειπε ο αδερφος μου για να δουλεψει στον υπολ..αλλα εγω τα πληρωσα τα 7 κ δεν ξερω τι να κανω



γεια σου Νικολα..θα γυρισεις τη συμβατοτητα για windows  7...αυτο ισχυει και για αλλα προγραμματα των xp ωστε να λειτουργουν καλυτερα στα 7...κανε το εξης...στο εικονιδιο της καμερας στην επιφανεια εργασιας κανε δεξι κλικ και πατα ιδιοτητες..πατα την καρτελα συμβατοτητα..κανε κλικ στο πρωτο κουτακι και διαλεξε το λειτουργικο σου...επειτα οκ και επανεκκινηση την καμερα....

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

εχει κανει το 1/4 της φωλιας..η πλακα ειναι οτι στο βιντεο ο αρσενικος ειναι μεσα σε μια φαση κ παει απο πανω η θυληκια κ τον ταιζει...αυτο γινετε παιδια για να πρωετιμαστουν οταν βγουν τα μικρα να ταιζουν σωστα!!

----------


## jk21

> 


να πως μπορουμε να εχουμε διακριτικη (που δεν ενοχλει τα πουλια ) αλλα πραγματικη παρουσιαση εκτροφης !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Παιδια δειτε φωλιες απο 1 ζευγαρι περσι..εκανε κ μονο του κ μεσα στην ψευτικη φωλια...φυσικα εφαγαν πολυ βροχη κ τωρα χαλαν.αλλα τις κρατησα επειδη μου αρεσε σαν εικονα πολυ...

----------


## serafeim

την εφτιαξαν μονες τους απο πανω? τρομερο?
Μπραβο Νικο!!! Αντε καλους παογονους να εχεις!!!  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

την δεξια φωλια την κανε το ζευγαρι μονο του σε εκεινο το σημειο..εχει μαυρισει επειδη τα μικρα καναν κουτσουλιες κ με την βροχη μαυρισε ολη...ειχαν χαλασει παρα πολυ νημα μεχρι να την σταθεροποιησουν την φωλια.μετα γεννησαν ξανα μεσα στην πλαστικη.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σεραφειμ δες 2 φωτος ειναι η φωλια.οσο φαινεται τουλαχιστον απο περσι που ειχε καθαρο νημα..



κ εδω με τα αυγα η φωλια 



αναπαραγωγη 2012

----------


## serafeim

Φοβερο πραγμα!!! Δεν εχω λογια να εκφρασω!!!!! Συνεχησε ετσι ακαι αν  μπορεις να μας βαζεις κα ιφωτορεπορταζ μπολικο να βλεπουμε και οι λυσαρες εμεις... χιχιιχιχι

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Νικολα!!!! Μπραβο!!!!!! Ομορφιες!!!!!!
σκορδα και κρεμμυδια και οτι αλλο πιανει... φτου φτου φτου...... ονειρευομαι την ημερα που θα ανεβαζω και εγω τετοια βιντεο..... Δεν θα αργησει.... ο χρονος κυλα γρηγορα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

στο ευχομαι μιας κ το εχεις κ εσυ Δημητρη...οποιος τα αγαπας φαινεται.........

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο καλη συνεχεια και ευχομαι ολα τα παιδια, να εχουν την προοδο που εχεις εσυ, στην εκτροφη καρδερινας.

*mits τα σκορδα για την σκορδαλια και τα κρεμυδια για το στιφαδο  :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.................... σκορδα και κεμμυδια και πιπεριες και οτι αλλο βρεις...........

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ βιντεο!!! σε ευχαριστουμε Νικολα που αποθανατιζεις καθε φορα τετοιες σκηνες!!! σου ευχομαι ολα να κυλησουν ομαλα κια να καταφερεις αυτο που κανεις χρονια!!! Την τελεια εκτροφη καρδερινας, αν και νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σισα σιγα το ζευγαρι προχωραει το χτισιμο της φωλιας..

----------


## mitsman

Τι νημα ειναι αυτο το ασπρο Γιαννη????

----------


## nikoslarisa

Νικο με λενε βρε Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!το απλο κλασικο νημα σε κατι κουτακια..το λατρευουν μερικες καρδερινες μου επειδη ειναι πολυ μαλακο.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα   αυτος ο Γιαννης απο την Χαλκιδα τα φταιει ολα.... αυτος ειναι ο ενοχος.... χααχαχααχαχααχαα
Ειλικρινα συγγνωμη!!!!!

Αυτο τον νημα να εχεις το νου σου... σιγουρα θα το ξερεις,... απλα στο αναφερω και εγω ετσι για την ιστορια οτι μπλεκει στα ποδια των νεοσσων.... εμενα ειχε μπει στο ποδι της καναρας και της ανοιξε πληγη!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ο Γιαννης ειναι πολυ πολυ καλος φιλος μου!!!!!!!!χααχαχ..θα σε μαλωσω!!δεν πιραζει Δημητρη σιγα δεν εγηνε κατι...το βαζω 3το χρονο κ δεν ειχα μεχρι τωρα θεμα..αλλα θα το προσεξω.ετσι κ αλλιως οταν βγαζω καρδερινακια τσεκαρω την φωλια με τα μικρα 2-3 φορες τη μερα..αυτο το νημα οι καρδερινες μου το θελουν παρα πολυ...δεν ξερω γιατι.ισως επειδη ειναι πολυυυυυ απαλο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ααααα θα παω να παρω και εγω τοτε!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

πωπψπωπ κατι φωλιες... αντε αντε καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σε 2 φασεις της παει ο αρσενικος βαμβακι.πολυ ωραιο θεαμα παιδια!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα Νικο,
πωπωπωπ τρελαθηκα, φανταστικες ειναι!! δεν εχω λογια να εκφραστω  :Happy: 
 :Anim 25:

----------


## xarhs

τελικα ειναι μεγαλη πορωση αυτα τα πουλια..............

----------


## δημητρα

παρα πολυ ωραιες εικονες, να ρωτησω κατι τα φυτα γυρω γυρω ειναι αληθινα?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ.Δημητρη τα ποιο πολλα φυτα ειναι ψευτικα.αλλα παντα καθε χρονο βαζω κ μερικα κλαδακια αληθεινα!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

οπ σορρυυυυυυυυυυυυ Δημητρα εννοω κ οχι Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ashamed0001:

----------


## δημητρα

> οπ σορρυυυυυυυυυυυυ Δημητρα εννοω κ οχι Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


νικο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλα να ξερεις δημητρα παπαγαλακια-δημητρης καναρινια ο καθενας με την (τρελα του)
αλλα καρδερινες και οι δυο γιατι πραγματικα μας φαινονται πολυ ξεχωριστες...

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειναι ξεχωριστες Δημητρα κ οσο τις αγαπας κ τις φροντιζεις νιωθουν οι ιδιες ξεχωριστες κ σε ανταμειβουν............. :Happy0062:

----------


## serafeim

καθε μερα το βλεπουμε ολο και περισσοτερο απο οσους εχουν εδω μεσα καρδερινα και την φροντιζουν κι αγαπανε

----------


## nikoslarisa

με εσκασε η ατιμη αλλα την τελειωσε τωρα....

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο με το καλο, πολλα και γερα πουλια :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγα

Νίκο το νήμα που τους βάζεις είναι πολύ μαλακό και δεν μπορεί να το χειριστεί σωστά. Βαλε κάτι ποιο σκληρό για αρχή και μετά να τους βάζεις τα μαλακά (αυτό το νήμα η βαμβάκι).
αν δεν θες να αλλάξεις νήμα πριν το βάλεις βρέχτο πολύ λίγο και να δεις τι ωραίες φωλιές θα έχεις.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Οδυσσεα τα ξερω ολα.εχω δοκιμασει πολλα..αυτα ηθελε η κυρια να βαλει στη φωλια της..εχει μεσα 10 νηματα διαφορετικα.την καρδερινα την αφηνεις να κανει τη φωλια οπως θελει.. :Happy0159:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αμα εχει επιλογες σε υλικα τοτε ας κανει οτι θελει η κυρια  :Happy0159: .

ετσι και αλλιως και χορτα μπορει να βαλει απο αυτα που εχει το εδαφος της κλουβας, ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## nikoslarisa

εχει ηδη βαλει απο κατω που δεν φαινεται ξερα χορταρακια οπως καθε χρονο...πρωτα βαζουν κατω τα ποιο σκληρα κ οσο πανε ποιο πανω βαζουν τα ποιο μαλακα κ τελειωνουν την φωλια τους!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αλιμονο να μην ξερει ο Νικος!!!!! Με το καλο Νικο!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν ειπα οτι δεν ξερει ο Νικος. εξαλου με τον Νικο τα λεγαμε και σε αλλα φορουμ και τα εχουμε πει και απο το τηλ. 

απλα γνωμες ανταλασουμε για να μαθουν και αυτοι που θα ασχοληθουν με εκτροφη καρδερινας για πρωτη η δευτερη φορα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Αλιμονο να μην ξερει ο Νικος!!!!! Με το καλο Νικο!!!!!


να σε καλα Δημητρη.ευχαριστω.τι να κανω φιλε μαθαινω μονος μου κ σιγα σιγα αλλιως θα επρεπε να πληρωσω πολλα λεφτα για να μαθω απο αλλους.....

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι νομος οτι ο μονος τροπος να μαθουμε πραγματικα καποια πραγματα ειναι να τα μαθουμε εμπειρικα!!!! ειναι η καλυτερη γνωση!
Ποτε υπολογιζεις Νικο να σου κανουν αυγα???

----------


## nikoslarisa

οπως κ περσι το ιδιο αυτο ζευγαρι ειχε κανει φωλια αναμεσα απο 5-10 μαρτιου αλλα γεννησε  οταν τελειωνε ο μηνας κ πηγαναμε για απριλιο..πιστευω σε 4-5 μερες να κανει το 1το αυγο.

----------


## mitsman

Ενα φιλος εδω στη Ναξο, παιδι που ειναι εκτροφεας ΠΟΛΛΑ χρονια, αλλα ειναι της παλιας σχολης....μου λεει οτι παιζουν ρολο τα φεγγαρια... στο γεμισμα ειναι το καλυτερο για γεννες μου λεει..... μπορει να ειναι χαζομαρα εντελως αλλα εγω ολα τα σκεφτομαι και τα επεξεργαζομαι.....
το γεμισμα του φεγγαριου ερχεται!

----------


## serafeim

μπραβο Νικολα τα πολλα λογια περιττα... αναμενουμε βιντεο... οπως παντα...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη δεν τα ξερω καθολου τα φεγγαρια..λες να γινουν οι καρδερινες λυκανθρωποι??περα του χιουμουρ μπορει να παιζει ρολο κατι..
επισης δεν πιστευω στις ασπρες μυτες που λενε.γενναν κ με μυτες που εχουν λιγο μαυρο κ βγαζουν 5 στα 5...στο Υπογραφω εγωωωωωωωωωωω...

----------


## nikoslarisa

το βιντεακι ειναι απο σημερα,χτες την ζευγαρωνε συνεχεια ο αρσενικος μπροστα μου(χτες ηταν η μοναδικη μερα που δεν πηρα καμερα μαζι μου  :Mad0054:  ),πιστευω σε 2-4 μερες να κανει το πρωτο αυγο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Νικο και σε ευχαριστουμε για μια ακομη φορα!!!
αυτες ποιες καρδερινες ειναι Νικο?

----------


## nikoslarisa

παρακαλω.καρδερινες balcanika ειναι!!!

----------


## mitsman

ρε την καημενη δουλεια που εχει ριξει λεμε.... ολο στρωνει στρωνει στρωνει!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειδες ομως δουλεια Δημητρη???μηλαμε εχει κανει μια φωλιτσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Party0024:

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι πουλια!!!!! πραγματικα λατρεια αυτο το πουλι!!!!!  
Σε τι κλουβα τα εχεις το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι??? δεν εχω παρει χαμπαρι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

XXL Δημητρη!!!!οπως καθε χρονο.βαζω κ σε μετρου ομως ζευγαρια.εμενα μου αρεσει ο ανετος χωρος κ να τα παρατηρω!

----------


## mitsman

Θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα απο τα δυο βασικα στοιχεια της εκτροφης της καρδερινας!
Διατροφη- διαμονη!

----------


## nikoslarisa

εχω δει οτι εχει πολυ θετικα στοιχεια η διαμονη που τους εχω Δημητρη...φοβερες συμπεριφορες τα πουλια.υπεροχο θεαμα.δεν το αλλαξω με τιποτα.

----------


## serafeim

Μακαρι ολοι να φτασουμε σε αυτο το σημειο που αγαπαμε αυτα τα πουλια αλλα και οι εκτροφης που εχουν ηδη!!! Τρομερο ειναι αυτο που εχεις κανει και πως τα εχεις καταφερει οποτε κοιταω το θεμα σου λεω "τι καλα, τι καλα"!!!!  :Happy:  Εμπειρικα δεν ξερω τιποτα οτι εχω διαβαση!! θελω πολυ ακομη!!

----------


## mitsman

φυτρα δινεις Νικο στα πουλια???

----------


## nikoslarisa

ναι Δημητρη δεινω!!

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις μηχανημα η τα φτιαχνεις με τα σουρωτηρια?

----------


## nikoslarisa

δεν εχω  μηχανημα Δημητρη.μονος μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εχεις μηχανημα η τα φτιαχνεις με τα σουρωτηρια?


Υπαρχει μηχανημα? Πως ακριβως λειτουργει?

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε νικο αυτο κανει 30 ευρω πανω κατω!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν μπορεις πες μου πως λειτουργει.. οχι εδω ομως μη χαλαμε το θεμα!

----------


## mitsman

οχι αυτο.... αλλο μηχανημα!!!! αυτοματο ελεγα εγω!!!

----------


## serafeim

ααααα συγγνωμη τοτε!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> οχι αυτο.... αλλο μηχανημα!!!! αυτοματο ελεγα εγω!!!


πεταμενα λεφτα ειναι το αυτοματο μηχανημα Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

Νικολα ομορφα πραγματα ! καποια στιγμη να μας δειξεις τον χωρο ολοκληρο .καλη συνεχεια !!!


απλο σουρωτηρι και καλο καλο καλο μη βαριεστημενο συχνο ξεπλυμα και ολα ειναι υγιεινα ,ελεγχομενα απο εμας και οχι << μηχανηματα >> και χωρις κινδυνο μυκητων  !

----------


## nikoslarisa

ο χωρος εκτροφης balcanika καρδερινων(δεν ειναι απο μεταξοτες κορδελες,αλλα ειναι οικοπεδο κ δεν μπορω να δωσω χρηματα μιας κ κλαιβουν τα παντα)



ετοιμαζεται κ η 2ρη φωλια παιδια..την κανει οπως περσι σε μερος εκτος πλαστικης φωλιας..δειτε

----------


## serafeim

ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Ζηλεψα!! χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Νικο αυτο το λευλαντ ( ή golden crest ή τουγια ,οτι θελεις .. ) το περιμενω εδω  και δυο χρονια !!! κανονισε ! 

ανετος χωρος ,με χλωριδα που δεν μπορω να διακρινω ,αλλα μπορει ανετα να καλλιεργηθει για την αντιστοιχη εποχη 

ηλιανθος ,ραδικι ,αγριομαρουλο ,ταραξακο ,ζωχο ή και κιρσιο μπορεις ανετα να βρεις σπορους και να σπειρεις με στοιχειωδες προχειρο  οργωμα 

ειναι ηδη ιδανικος χωρος ,θα γινει παραδεισος ! Μπραβο !!!

----------


## γιαννης χ

καλυτερα δεν γινεται .ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Γιαννη κ Δημητρη...Δημητρη φυτρωνουν αρκετα..ξεχασες την τσουκνιδα που εχει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο κ την εχουν ταραξει καθε μερα!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

αυτη δεν χρειαζεται φυτρωμα ... για αυτο την ξεχασα .οπου να ναι φυτρωνει .εχουν γεμισει οι γλαστρες μου .Ολο το χειμωνα φετος ταιζω τσουκνιδα (γλαστρες ) ,μπροκολο (λαικη ) ,ζωχο (γλαστρες για ημιωριμους σπορους ,λαικη για τα φυλλα ) και ταραξακο (παρκο στη γειτονια μου )   ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

χιουμοριστικα στο ειπα φυσικα Δημητρη!!εχει γεμησει ο τοπος οντως!!!!!!!!!!αλλα τις τρωνε παρααααα πολυ....

----------


## mitsman

καλα εκει μεσα ζευγαρωνω και εγω!!!! χαχαχαχαα μακαρι να μπορουσαν ολοι να εχουν τετοιους χωρους για τις ομορφες μας!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Χαχαχαχ.Να σε καλα Δημητρη!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*έχουμε οπτικοακουστικό υλικο από δω??  κατι νεότερο.....*

----------


## nikoslarisa

Οχι Ηλια..ολα τα ζευγαρια μου εκτροφης ζουνε στη φυση εδω κ 1.5 μηνα.δεν ειχα κλεισει την πορτα καλα κ ανοιξε με τον αερα κ πανε ολα..............περασμενα ξεχασμενα.προσπαθω να μιν το θυμαμαι πλεον........

----------


## Gardelius

> Οχι Ηλια..ολα τα ζευγαρια μου εκτροφης ζουνε στη φυση εδω κ 1.5 μηνα.δεν ειχα κλεισει την πορτα καλα κ ανοιξε με τον αερα κ πανε ολα..............περασμενα ξεχασμενα.προσπαθω να μιν το θυμαμαι πλεον........


*Πολύ Λυπάμαι φιλε!!! Δεν πειράζει έχεις τ αλλα κουκλάκια και έχεις κανει τέλεια δουλεια!!*

----------


## nikoslarisa

ετσι ειναι Ηλια.ειχα σκοπο να μιν ξανασχοληθω με τις balcanika κ μαλλον θα με ακουσε ο θεος κ λεει ας πανε στη φυση......

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Τρια απο τα πεντε μικρα μου.

----------

